# swimming



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was asked to leave the local swimming pool today as the large bulge in my Speedos was upsetting some of the other swimmers. I pointed out another guy in similar trunks & asked why he was not being asked to leave.

To which the lifegaurd said

"Because he hasn't shit himself,"


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Saw that one coming a mile off but still funny 

Charlie


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: bit of a shit joke


----------



## gordy.r (Sep 4, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

glad u all find this one funny :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: I think you've found the level of our humour.


----------

